# Problema termotanque eléctrico



## mosdef (Dic 27, 2017)

Hola a todos tengo un problema con el termotanque anda pero hace chispa entre el termostato y la resistencia lo que note es que si desconecto la toma a tierra no lo hace, sera la resistencia? Es un dixell de 50lts desde ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2017)

Pues tiene todos los puntos a que se ha perforado la resistencia.
A cambiar toca.


----------



## mosdef (Dic 27, 2017)

Es necesario vaciar el termo para cambiarla?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2017)

Has verificado la barra de sacrificio? ya que estas...

Esto te puede ser útil


----------



## mosdef (Dic 27, 2017)

Cual es la barra?



Desenrosca normal la resistencia o al reves?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2017)

Viste bien el video? saca el sujetador de la resistencia no la desenrosca.
Como cambiar la barra de magnesio


----------



## mosdef (Dic 27, 2017)

El mio es con rosca





Que son esos cañitos?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2017)

Cuales cañitos? se ve óxido..... marcalos con algo para ver a que te referis


----------



## mosdef (Dic 27, 2017)

Esos


----------

